# packing it all in !!!



## redpixie (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi _MOVING ON_ . . . . am i? , I gues i am!!
can´t beleive i´ll never have children , 9 years on this rollercoaster....
time to do something else with my life.... but what.

who will look after me when i´m old?
who will say , help me mummy ?
when will people stop asking me if i have children . . . yes i´ve had 8 but none survived !!

adoption is impossible..
( there is no one of your race available for adoption )
( you wont be considered untill two years after TTC)

i don´t know what the next step is, i have number 8 still inside me waiting to miscarry (missed) no heartbeat a week ago. . . same old story. time for a new one.

pixie


----------



## Susan01 (Aug 12, 2009)

hi redpixie, what an awful lot you've been through    

There are no easy answers are there. But I'm still hopeful that there's meaningful life without children - it's just a long process getting there


----------



## Rowan22 (Dec 29, 2008)

Redpixie,

 for your missed miscarriage and all the rest of your history. 
It's a rough road and I don't know when it starts to get easier but you're right about trying to think of a new story. 

Rowanxx


----------



## CathE (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi,

Didn't just want to read and run. Sending you   , you've been through such an ordeal.

I had 6 years of treatment and 4 miscarriages then my marriage broke up.
In was a huge relief just not to be thinking about fertility issues and just to have my life back (although the grieving process was horrible). You don't realise how consumed by infertility your life's been until you stop.

I took a sabbatical and went to volunteer in a kindergarten in Fiji and it did me the world of good and I'm soon to emigrate to Australia.
I'm also go through the same fears you describe; the loneliness without children but I'm hoping it's my turn to have a but of luck and that there's something good out there. I think the fear is all part of the grieving process.

I started to go through the adoption route when I was married and the local authority agencies said 6 months to a year post last treatment. I'm shocked they mentioned that there were no children for you - there are so many children out there waiting to be adopted.

Wishing you all the best for your new path in life.

Cath x


----------



## onechance24 (Jun 27, 2011)

I am so sorry for your losses.

Lou x


----------

